# Cub 107



## Micah (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey anyone know about a Cub 107. Found one $100, complete tractor with 44" mowing deck. I was told it was running last year but has been sitting for about 10 months. It's rough but looks restore-able and the price is right. Any comments on how well this tractor would do my Garden work. Plowing, discing, trailer hauling etc. I know it's 10 horse and I am not sure if it would cut it with HP or rear end strength. Feedback appreciated. thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Micah! 

It depends on how much weight you are going to pull and how big a trailer you are trying to pull. I would think you would be fine doing what you described. 

Lots of people have used these old Cubs for gardening and general hauling chores. I think you will be surprised how strong and tough these old tractors are. Don't be concerned about the horsepower rating. These tractors will do lots of work with that engine. 

If you are good at working on small engines and can get it running it sounds like a great deal.

Andy


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i think the list would be shorter of what it wont doo , a guy i work with pulls around full size farm equipment with his and actually usses it and there hydros , that ten horse has a lot of tourqe


----------



## ssettje (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you every buy the 107?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

The 107 is one heck of a tractor, it'll out last anything built today X2. 100? You could get many years of good service from just 100. You have to know how to repair the small things but if you get a manual it's a cake walk.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Only bad thing ive herd on older Cubs is the price of the deck mandrels- guy on YT had 3 bad mandrels- going price for new is $150 EACH ( 3 of em on that guy's) - heck i thought $100 each for my GTII's 3 mandrels was bad- both are the same - mandrels are welded together so the berings wont come out.


----------

